# When will my plecos be too big for my tank?



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

Okay like the newbie I am, I got to plecos for my 60 gallon tank. I only wanted one but the second one kept swimming into the net, it was like he wanted to go with his friend. So I took them both. Its about 5 months later and they're getting quite big. They seem to get along fine with no fights or injuries and even share their food. I also have 5 medium-sized goldfish in the tank and two very good filters.

Am I going to have to get a bigger tank? And how much bigger will I need for 2 adults plecos? I know plecos don't usually get along with each other, but mine hang out together and don't seem to have issues. Is this going to change?

Any advice will be appreciated.

Darcy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

depends on the pleco... they all grow to different sizes and have different demands,
what pleco are they?


----------



## dandries (Apr 6, 2013)

Good question. They are the common variety plecos that are sold in the store cheaply. I attached a photo.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## weedkiller (Nov 18, 2012)

pic is blurred and I don't know every fish by name, you need to know what it is or ask where you brought it how big it grows and go from there


----------

